# Some inherited



## bottle_head9 (May 15, 2009)

Here are some pictures of my collection.Some dug, some bought, some inherited from my parents.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 15, 2009)

Nice color! I would be afraid to put my bottles up that high with out a net []


----------



## bottle_head9 (May 15, 2009)

Inks,pontiled meds.colored meds.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 15, 2009)

Real nice collection you've got there.                    Joe


----------



## cyberdigger (May 16, 2009)

Wow, you're not messin around.. that's some handsome glass!!!


----------



## glass man (May 16, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Staunton Dan (May 16, 2009)

Great collection. Hope you're not in an earthquake area. Great colors and variety. Looks like you kept the best of the best.


----------



## bottle_head9 (May 16, 2009)

I live in Western Massachusettes.I`ve never felt or heard of an earthquake in this area.I jumped up and down on the floors and slamed all the doors in the house.The bottles don`t move or shake a bit.Thanks Dan.


----------



## bottle_head9 (May 17, 2009)

The kitchen window.My wifes favorite.


----------



## Staunton Dan (May 17, 2009)

Nice colors on the cone inks. The cobalt blues are nice too. Your wife has good taste in bottles.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (May 17, 2009)

Beautiful collection.  Definitely no children running around in there.  My kid broke 3 different nice pieces of glassware on Friday[][].  All by accident, and mostly my fault.  I like to see them, so they were displayed where I guess it was just a matter of time[&o].  It'll be many years now before I will have a display like that.  Very nice.


----------



## glass man (May 18, 2009)

REALLY LOVE THAT COBALT TEAKETTLE INK!! JAMIE


----------



## bottle_head9 (May 18, 2009)

Thanks Jamie.Unfortunately the spout is missingabout an inch.I saw the same one on Ebay that eas whole.The only problem is it Had a "Buy it now" of $300.00. I`ll have to settle for mine till I find another. Thanks, Tom[]


----------



## bottle_head9 (May 18, 2009)

Aaron, I have two kids, one 11, one 9. I`ve only just recently been able to put them around the house where I like. I try to keep my better ones up high.Every once in a while I`ll find a new dig or chip on the lower ones.thats the price I have to pay by having them where I can enjoy them. It really helped out when I told them that the bottles would be theirs when we passed away.My girls really do enjoy THEIR bottles.Thanks for the compliment, Tom[]


----------



## cadburys (May 19, 2009)

After my nephew broke the heck out of a $100 pontiled cone ink I decided I'd better put the collection behind Plexi glass. This is my local (and only display) in the play room.... I'm taking no chances when balls start flying!

  I hope your name doesn't become true.... Bottle (on the)head (x) 9  Like Rick said, I'd be scared to put mine on the shelf...nice display 



  OH! and sorry I couldn't help myself....http://earthquake.usgs.gov/regional/states/massachusetts/history.php

  Ant


----------



## Wilkie (May 19, 2009)

Wow Cad!  Those crates sure make a great display shelf!  

Bottle Head, very nice collection, I love those barrell whiskey's!


----------



## bottle_head9 (May 20, 2009)

Cad, That is a wicked classy display.I would never guess there was plexy glass on those boxes.I`m definately gonna try to display some of my bottles like that.Also, thanks for the info about the earthquakes.I`ve never heard of any until now.Maybe I could somehow incorporate plexiglass into my shelves.Thanks again. Tom[]


----------



## dollarbill (May 21, 2009)

First just wanted to say what a great collction you have there ! bottle_head9. And  Your killen me with those gorgeous inks .I can see way your wife like the kitchen window .Wow .Thanks for sharing . Cadbury Just was to say to you to that your box display are awsome I love the rustice look it give very cool .One of my small type set draw displays kinda like your boxes .
                    bill


----------



## Lordbud (May 24, 2009)

I'm jealous of those great displays; never again will I put up anything in a display after what I lost in the 1989 Earthquake.
 The labeled inks are amazing!


----------



## Just Dig it (Jun 10, 2009)

That last shelf is a draw...how clever..now i have to save old drawers...thanks for adding more junk to the ever growing expansive pile =) Beautiful glass


----------

